# This is why I will never buy another HP!



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

I am so frustrated right now with this computer I wish I could just throw it out the window! My computer is an HP Pavilion 531w, and everything has worked fine for the past 10 months, but now I realize why it was so cheap. The computer came with 256MB RAM installed with an empty slot so I could upgrade it. I have tried two different brands of RAM, I even tried taking the 256MB RAM out and putting one stick of 512 in, but they wouldn't work. The computer kept freezing up, and so I contacted Tech Support and they told me that I should buy memory from one of their respected resellers, well crap, too bad there isn't even a Best Buy anywhere near here! So I can't upgrade my RAM. Now my computer is shutting down unexpectedly when I right-click on certain files and click "cut", and I get a blue screen with an error message. So I contacted HP Instant Support, I told them the problem and then they told me to disable items in Startup except 7 items, which they listed. So I did and after I restarted the computer and went back to HP Instant Support all the messages were gone and it said that no internet connection was detected, even though I was connected (I have DSL). So I enabled all the items in Startup again, and everything was fine and I was able to see the messages from Instant Support. Then they told me to change the size of my virtual memory, I did, and then tried to right-click on those same files again and the computer did not shut down. So I went back to Instant Support and said all was fine, then I asked them how would I go about obtaining Recovery Disks, since the computer did not come with them. And they told me that I would have to order them and PAY for them! That is ridiculous, I PAID for this computer and it came with XP installed, so one would assume the XP on this computer is MINE and I'm entitled to have the Recovery Disks, or whatever. So if something happens to the computer, like a virus, and I would need to reformat, I would have to pay HP for the Recovery Disks. Crap. That really makes me mad. And then I went back to the files I was trying to move before, highlighted a few, right-clicked and clicked "cut", and guess what happened? The computer shut down. So now I'm back at square one with the computer shutting down and trying to deal with HP Instant Support, hoping they'll actually give me some support. The person I have been dealing with for the past 3 hours, his/her shift ended so now I've been assigned to a new person who just asked me to give him/her the exact error message again.  

I will never buy another HP computer, ever. I could probably build one myself (even though I know absolutely nothing about building a computer) quicker than HP Instant Support could solve my problem.

--End Rant here--


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Hiya Buffy.....
Sorry to hear you have having so many problems  You can bet that it's not just HP computers though.......we all go through things like this !!
First off......you might try getting some new ram from Crucial. It is the best in my opinion. Here is a link to there page with the ram that is appropriate for your computer.......

http://www.crucial.com/store/listpa...&mfr=HP&cat=RAM&model=Pavilion+531w&submit=Go

from the specs. on your puter, it looks like you have a max of 512MB. It also looks like the slots will only accomodate up to 256mbs in each slot.

As for your recovery disks......here is what HP has to say about it.........

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/document.jhtml?reg=&cc=us&prodId=hppavilion77623&lc=en&docName=bph07145

They also say that if you have the Recovery CD Creator software installed, you can make your own set of disks. Read about it here..........

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/document.jhtml?docName=bph08097

Lastly........your other problems could be for a variety of reasons. Did you post this in the regular forums for help ? We would need to know the exact wording on the error messages, to better help you.

Hope this gives you some insight.....

Debe


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks, I have read about those things you mentioned on the HP site, but it's just that if for some reason I can't do a full System Recovery from the hard drive, then I would have to buy the recovery disks from HP, which I don't think is fair because I bought this computer, and I always thought each computer should have it's own Windows disks.

And about the RAM, I would buy it from Crucial, but I don't have a credit card and would need to pay more money to do a wire transfer from my bank. So I'm not sure it would be worth it. 

And the problems I'm having now, I posted the problem in the Windows XP section of this forum, but nobody has replied. 

Go figure, now I've been dealing with HP Instant Support for 5 hours, and now I've just been assigned to a new person, so I may not ever get my problem solved.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Personally, I'd never buy a PC from HP, Gateway, TigerDirect or a number of other venders. The best thing you could possibly do is build your own. You may not save money doing this, but you know exactly whats in it and where to go for help (warranty) if somethings wrong. Also, you get the learning experience that some people charge for, for absolutely free.


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

I definitely will consider building my own next time. I may not know how to do it, but I learn things easily, and I'm sure I know a heck of a lot more than these tech support people.


----------



## metweek (Jun 7, 2003)

I really don't like their idea of keeping the files on a hidden partition. If they do this they should show you the real size of your hard drive when ordering. Down with HP. Nothing but bad experience with them.

I own a Dell but I have never called them, too technically inclined probably. 

I did call Western Digital because I had an extra hard drive that was a week old go out. The drive started making a funny noise and running slow. The had me run a diagnostic program and that found the drive to be ok. They didn't want to replace the drive. I took a microphone and rocorded the noise and sent it to them in an email as an MP3. THey must have heard because they replied back with a RMA number.

Just remember if your drive starts making weird nosies record the noise and send it to them.


----------



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

Buffy, for next time, do it. Build your own. I decided to build my own just so I could learn how to do it and OMG it's so easy. Everything comes with BOOKS and manuals, step by step. Piece of cake. I've had ready to assemble furniture that was FAR more difficult to put together! lol

Did you buy the computer direct from HP? This is a problem with the vendor, so far, not the actual computer. The computer problems, sadly, are pretty typical! Sounds like it must've been a clearanced item or something to come preloaded with software but not get a cd. I know someone who had this happen with a laptop they bought from Best Buy... Not sure how they can do it legally, but apparently they can.

bestbuy.com or yeah, even better crucial.com could sell you the memory. I would suggest having someone with a credit card order for you and you pay them, in advance for the total amount. Most people would be willing to do it that way. 
Not sure how anyone can get by without a credit card, I'd DIE. Or you could probably set up a paypal account too... have it come from your bank account. There MUST be a way you can order. I understand the need to gripe sometimes, but then you have to take action and do something about it. It is difficult to get by without at least 512RAM nowdays. 

How much are the recovery disks? I wouldn't want to get them if they cost much. It might cost more, but at least if you buy the OS yourself, it's YOURS. You can use it on whatever the heck you want. I haven't found recovery disks to be worth much when actual problems arise.

I would take this one problem at a time in the regular help forums or with the phone support you've been using. You'll get through it eventually, and it'll be one more valuable experience you've had being a "tech". Everything you have to go through just prepares you a little bit more for the next time. And ... there WILL be a next time.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Been there, done that. Thanks to HP I can truly appreciate and enjoy my new rig which I built myself. I can't say that the many many hours spent figuring out problems with windows ME and the hardware issues encountered trying to get the most out of my lame P3 HP machine were wasted! I couldn't have done it without them. Thanks HP!!!!!


----------



## Ewaky (May 28, 2003)

Hi Buffy, These guys are right about Crucial. The Tech People will stick with you till your ram works. I went thru 4 ram sticks till I bought from Crucial. Theirs didn't work at first, till they helped me resolve the problem. It is where I will always buy ram now. Their support just never ends.


----------



## 1trueshadow (Jun 1, 2003)

I can say with pride that I never (and will not ever) bought from a propratary computer company. Every box I have ever had was made from my own invantory. If you are going to build your own, I have a few names to throw at you so you have an idea about what to buy:

Motherboards: I suggest Asus or Gigabyte. 
Processors: I prefer AMD. Some like Intel
CD\DVD: Pioneer, hands down
cd-burner: Lite-on. Good quality, lite price
Graphics: I still use ATI. Anyone that knows better let me know about it
Sound: unless your a avid gamer or use your computer as an entertainment system I suggest genaric


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I own a gateway and I have had absolutely no problems with it. I was given a REAL windows cd and a REAL office cd. Also all the hardware was clearly listed and it was all very common so drivers are easy to find or build into almost all operating systems. I would never buy an HP or Compaq because of their partitioning and backup disks, if I get windows I want to see a disk that installs windows.


----------



## overmars (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought a Dell three years ago, which was a real deal. Good thing about it is that the warranty is international, because I bought it at home, and brought it with me to my university overseas. Anyway, their serivce is good, I had a few problems with my computer, one being that a power surge went through my block and blew out my monitor, power supply and speakers adaptor. So I called them up. Although they knew that it was caused by the power surge, they kinda closed one eye and changed the stuff for me. Neat... I recommend Dell anytime, best thing is they allow you to customize your PC. Warranty back then was three years, not sure about now...


----------



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Interesting topic... Buffy I feel for ya, I really do. You portray your frustrations very well  I own a HP 553x which has an ASUS motherboard, 2Ghz P4, Maxtor 40GB 5400rpm HDD, 1GB RAM (crucial) and an ATI Radeon 7500 graphics card. I can honestly say that I really like it and I don't have trouble with it. I got it used from a family member and immediately reformatted it, replaced XP Home Edition with XP Professional and set up two partitions, one for the OS and the other for applications and data. 

I was a bit upset also when I found out that no driver or OS CD came with the computer. That is so rediculous. Luckily, XP detected all my hardware or I was able to find the AC97 audio and chipset drivers from Intel's website. I still have a USB conflict though listed in the device manager. My USB 2.0 appears to work fine though. 

You mentioned that you have DSL, so since you technically already own a licensed copy of Windows XP (even though you don't have the CD) why don't you use Kazaa Lite and download Windows XP off the Internet. Then reformat and do a clean install of Windows XP. Private message me if you want more details on how to do this. Just a suggestion. 

Lastly, I have used many Gateway and Dell PC's at my employers and parents home and they have all worked very well. And not to mention that they are always left on 24/7. Currently though, I am in the process of building a server for my home network. I bought everything from Circuit City. 

The nice thing about building you own PC is you can buy one component at a time instead of laying out $2,000 or more all at once for a high end system. Once you have all the components then you can start putting it together.


----------



## rebeljoe7 (Aug 14, 2002)

Compumedic, where did you learn how to build your own pc? I've been encouraged to do so myself but I don't know anything about it. Is it less expensive to do this?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Buffy,
I have had a HP for 3 yrs now and although it is sometimes slow as molasses, it still works well enough for me. Mine came with 64ram and I bought another 64ram from Crucial. Since I couldn't get to the back of my computer where the memory slot is, I had to get some help. I took my computer down to the local computer repair shop and had them install the memory for me for $30.00. Most likely if you did this, they would know how to troubleshoot any problems your HP might be having with adding the addl. memory. By the way, at Crucial, you can find out exactly what memory card your computer needs by putting in the model number, in your case, HP Pavilion 531w. Good Luck!


----------



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Rebeljoe7...
Actually for me, I attended a techincal school for a year and majored in the "computer specialist" program. But certainly, you don't need to go to school for a year to build a PC. 

The Internet has tons of help sites for PC building and also check out the trade magazines (PC World, etc.). They have articles in from time to time about building your own PC. In fact, this months issue of PC World has an article in there about building a PC. 

As far as expense goes, it can be cheaper but all in all you don't usually save a ton of money by building yourself. The main advantage is you get exactly what you want and you have the satisfaction of knowing that you built it. And not to mention that if something goes wrong you should have a better idea about what the problem may be especially if its a hardware problem. 

And also like I said previosly, I for one don't have the money to go out and buy the high-end PC that I want so I buy a high performance component one at a time and then assemble the system once I get everything that I need.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Buffy

I will always buy Dell, in preference to any other.

I am lucky, since my company as a reasonable sized buyer of PCs' gets an excellent deal from a UK company called Europc, who sell refurbished Dell products, officially in the UK on behalf of Dell. These are ex-corporate rental PCs and laptops at really good prices (UK members note!).

Otherwise, I would always either buy a generic or build it myself.

Worst PCs in the past few years? Compaq!

And now, of course, HP and Compaq are one............bad news.

The big advantage of buying or building a generic, is that you can decide how many expansion slots etc you need/want.

My workstations tend to have every slot occupied: we're always trying something new!

Building a PC, these days is not particularly tricky. Loads of books on the subject and lots of assistance and guidance on the web and of course, most important of all, on TSG! Lots of excellent techies here happy to help.

The great thing about building a generic PC from scratch, is that you can decide PRECISELY what you want.

Advice: first, draw up a plan, with objectives and your own specific goal targets.

For example, if you want to play games or manipulate 3D graphics, then you need a really good graphics card; a must!

If you don't (I don't) but I do use one PC for generating graphics, then plan accordingly.

Save money? No, probably not, because you don't have the personal buying power that even smaller PC manufacturers enjoy.

On the upside, however, you can decide where to spend your bucks in terms of the most important areas.

Finally, you load software which you have bought and have the manual for and better yet, you don't have to rely on a cr***y manufacturer's restore disk.

Remember, that PC manufacturers like HP, buy in their operating systems on a bulk deal with Uncle Bill: same with the drivers.

You, on the other hand, buy each individual component normally with its own software.

One tip: if you are using MS 2000 Pro up, make sure that the peripherals are on the Microsoft recognised list (check the MS website Knowledge Base). Of course, you might be using Linux and open source software: smart choice!

HP are geat for printers and servers; for PC's/ Nah!

Always remember, that as the old proverb states "All is not gold that glitters."

For a few years now, PC manufacturers and worse, retailers, have been selling what amounts to "Old Stock": they do a deal with a main manufacturer, who want to use up obsolete components.

The worst example being cheap entry level PCs with onboard sound, graphics, etc using cheap motherboards from China (e.g.).

Avoid!

All the best,


----------



## rebeljoe7 (Aug 14, 2002)

Paquadez and Compumedic-
Thanks for all of your advice and for answering my questions. But I still don't understand why some brands (so far HP and Compaqs have been mentioned) are bad and why some are good (Dell was mentioned)? What is it about them that makes them bad or good? I've been comparing all the processors, ram, graphics cards, harddrives, etc., but I have no idea how I'm supposed to differentiate between the good and the bad. Can someone please enlighten me here? Thanks!


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Rebeljoe7

Why I like Dell is:-

1. They are already set-up for expansion, like clips and leads for extra HDDs;

2. They (normally) have extra expansion slots on the MBoard;

3. The Dell site allows you to track your PC and its original spec from their own build ID;

4. Dell use excellent Motherboards, rather than the junk used by others;

5. Opening the case for service/upgrade is easy and a well thought out design; 

6. They are stable and reliable.

7. Dell sell direct, cutting out the middleman, which is why (unlike HP/Compaq) their prices are so keen and that's why Dell are now dominating both the corporate PC market and now beginning to dominate the corporate server market.

Nuff said.

Who wants more?:up: :up:


----------

